#ubuntu-sa 2011-10-19
<s1> !notunity > s1
<lubotu3`> s1, please see my private message
<s1> !notunity
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
#ubuntu-sa 2011-10-20
<s1> !commands > s1
<lubotu3`> s1, please see my private message
<s1> !slim > s1
#ubuntu-sa 2011-10-22
<s1> !nouveau > s1
<lubotu3`> s1, please see my private message
#ubuntu-sa 2011-10-23
<s1> !commnads > s1
<s1> !command > s1
